# Sumo Power Massive Black Friday Sales



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Huge Saving Across All Of The Performance Brands You Love!!
20th - 30th November

Free to email any enquiries to [email protected].










Free to email any enquiries to [email protected].


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Are the discounts already applied to the prices listed on your site? The promotions section of the site comes up blank and there’s no obvious previous price/sale price on anything listed when I search for r32 GTR parts?

Regards,

Brian.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

InitialB said:


> Are the discounts already applied to the prices listed on your site? The promotions section of the site comes up blank and there’s no obvious previous price/sale price on anything listed when I search for r32 GTR parts?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brian.


Hi Brian

It sale not quite live yet. You know what bits you are after. I can price up at sale prices for you. You can get in ahead of the game.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

SumoPower said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> It sale not quite live yet. You know what bits you are after. I can price up at sale prices for you. You can get in ahead of the game.


Thank you - I’ll have a look tonight and let you know 👍


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Looking for a set of cams (poncams?), a front brake kit, and white line front and rear sway bars if you want to see what you can do?

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

InitialB said:


> Looking for a set of cams (poncams?), a front brake kit, and white line front and rear sway bars if you want to see what you can do?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian.


Hi Brian

Sure thing. We could do with some details of the car please. Also with the brake kit is it full kit , front & rear, rotors , discs and pads?

[email protected]


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

SumoPower said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Sure thing. We could do with some details of the car please. Also with the brake kit is it full kit , front & rear, rotors , discs and pads?
> 
> [email protected]


E-mail sent Friday. Haven’t heard anything back as yet.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

InitialB said:


> E-mail sent Friday. Haven’t heard anything back as yet.


Hi Brian

Have you a preferred email address that we can ping over some prices and options over to you?


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

SumoPower said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Have you a preferred email address that we can ping over some prices and options over to you?


Hi,

just the one I e-mailed you from is fine - [email protected]

Thanks,

Brian.


----------

